# My little baby for a 6'2' er.



## Grampz (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi guys been getting this little Roma-Home ready for good weather (when it comes) for 6 months now, I have made some alterations, and rewired mains sockets etc, (old retired electrician) and fitted a portaloo and recovered the headlining etc. we've been away for a few day at a time, but not too far away yet. It's great, we have to juggle a bit with the bed, but it's full size and comfy at night. It's only a 1.3 and good on fuel. we're all ready now for WILD CAMPING...


----------



## izwozral (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks like a neat little van although I was expecting two holes at the rear where you stick your feet out.

Have fun.


----------



## Asterix (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks very tidy for its age,I'm sure you'll get many enjoyable days out in her,happy camping!


----------



## qwertyy (Jul 19, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 27, 2015)

Looks a very tidy little van and will be easy to use in any location.


----------



## Ian Thomas (Sep 24, 2015)

*We also have a Romahome mounted on Suzuki Super Carry*

:heart:
Been using ours ever day for last four years ...,Still love her xx


----------



## jeanette (Sep 25, 2015)

Very nice van hope you have some good times it:camper:


----------



## mossypossy (Sep 25, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Looks like a neat little van although I was expecting a hole at the rear where you stick your bum out.
> 
> Have fun.



Corrected for you


----------



## sasquatch (Sep 25, 2015)

My daughter passed her test this year and this type of vehicle is on her wish list, with my size I would need two, one for each foot!


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Sep 25, 2015)

sasquatch said:


> with my size I would need two, one for each foot!



I hope MossyPossy doesn't amend this one!!


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Sep 25, 2015)

Grampz said:


> Hi guys been getting this little Roma-Home ready for good weather (when it comes) for 6 months now, I have made some alterations, and rewired mains sockets etc, (old retired electrician) and fitted a portaloo and recovered the headlining etc. we've been away for a few day at a time, but not too far away yet. It's great, we have to juggle a bit with the bed, but it's full size and comfy at night. It's only a 1.3 and good on fuel. we're all ready now for WILD CAMPING...



A nice little van Grampz, my first van was a Romahome, mine was on a Citroen, I still have some new brake shoes to fit it if anyone wants them!
Best thing about small vans is that you can use them for everyday use, but still have all the conveniences to hand, and no trouble looking for a space to park.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 25, 2015)

Aaw cute :heart:


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Sep 25, 2015)

Brilliant! Would love to have a smaller MH as long as it had a proper loo! A Romahome Dimension would be my first choice.  Happy travelling!

https://youtu.be/hnQDRscVhBQ?list=PL1A65EC2126FA7DD0


----------



## mossypossy (Sep 25, 2015)

I see no point at all in having a motorhome without a toilet.

In fact it should not be classed as a home without one.

Would you buy a house without a loo?


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 25, 2015)

mossypossy said:


> I see no point at all in having a motorhome without a toilet.
> 
> In fact it should not be classed as a home without one.
> 
> Would you buy a house without a loo?



Well at least he's got a motorhome :rabbit: :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## mossypossy (Sep 25, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> Well at least he's got a motorhome :rabbit:


with a portaloo, so that just about counts


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 25, 2015)

A portaloo does the business:banana::banana::camper:


----------



## slider (Sep 25, 2015)

Lovely van happy days on the way:dance::dance:


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 25, 2015)

Grampz said:


> Hi guys been getting this little Roma-Home ready for good weather (when it comes) for 6 months now, I have made some alterations, and rewired mains sockets etc, (old retired electrician) and fitted a portaloo and recovered the headlining etc. we've been away for a few day at a time, but not too far away yet. It's great, we have to juggle a bit with the bed, but it's full size and comfy at night. It's only a 1.3 and good on fuel. we're all ready now for WILD CAMPING...



Very nice we van but why the mains sockets for wilding, 12 volt everything.


----------

